# 10x42 vs. 12X50 binoculars



## outdoorser

So what do you guys prefer? How much harder is it to keep 12x50's steady than 10x42's? I hunt in some pretty wide open spaces ( as most of us do in UT and the west) so I'm thinking I need a little more magnification than my 10x42's. What's your opinion? pro's con's etc.


----------



## Huge29

I strongly prefer the 12x50, minimally more weight, slightly larger, but well worth it for clarity; no issues with holding steady at all. That is assuming that you buy some decent stuff; the cheaper stuff is much harder to see on stronger magnification.


----------



## outdoorser

Huge29 said:


> That is assuming that you buy some decent stuff; the cheaper stuff is much harder to see on stronger magnification.


So what about something like vortex diamondbacks?


----------



## Oblivion5888

outdoorser said:


> So what about something like vortex diamondbacks?


I bought these binoculars last year, and they are phenomenal. Plus that VIP warranty is pretty sweet. No ragrets from me.


----------



## twinkielk15

12x50 is my favorite binocular. Last spring I was shopping and came down to the Vortex or the Kowa. I found a great deal on Kowa and have loved them. My next pair will definitely be Vortex.


----------



## Bax*

I just bought a pair of Vortex Biper HDs in 10x42 and like them so far. I haven't had a lot of opportunity to play with them to say what I like or dislike but I'm sure 12 power has it's advantages. 

I chose the 10x42 over the lower power given the added benefit of higher magnification so I could see why you would consider the 12s.


----------



## Huge29

outdoorser said:


> So what about something like vortex diamondbacks?


I think you would be ok, I was referring to the stuff <$100 at that magnification, they are worthless.


----------



## dmaestas

I'm in the market for new binos this season and i know i want a pair of Vortex Viper HD's but i'm deciding between 12x and the 15x they offer. Has anyone had any experience with the 15x? Pros and cons compared to the 12x's?? Any advice appreciated!


----------



## svmoose

If you don't mind the weight and want to minimize shake I'd look hard at the 10 x 50's. They have a full 5mm exit pupil which will really eliminate perceived shake, gather more light, and keep your eyes from fatiguing as fast. 

Personally I like the 10 power, I've used 10 x 42s for years. But you do gain a little with the 10x50. When you bump up to 12 x 50 power, I start to notice a lot of shake -- but you can throw them on a spotter and they are awesome. I'd recommend the 15 x 56 to be on a spotter all of the time.


----------



## Firehawk

I went from 10x42 down to 8x42 due to image shake. I am far better off now. If you can really hold a 12x bino steady, that is awesome, but I sure couldn't keep a good 10x steady without a good tripod.


----------



## Timber

I would suggest trying looking threw the 15x before pulling the trigger. If you move to fast while glassing they can make you motion sick. Many people use them on a tripod and problem solved. I love the 15x for glassing on a tripod, but I would not wear them on my neck for glassing while hiking. As for the 12 x 50 vipers, they are amazing! IMO they are a perfect all around bino. I have liked all the vortex binos I have looked at, including the diamondback.


----------



## Critter

Firehawk said:


> I went from 10x42 down to 8x42 due to image shake. I am far better off now. If you can really hold a 12x bino steady, that is awesome, but I sure couldn't keep a good 10x steady without a good tripod.


If you have a problem with the 10x42's then odds are you will have a problem with the 8x42's. On the Vortex binoculars there is only a 0.4oz difference between the two of them.

On higher power binoculars, I have a pair of Pentex 16x50s that weigh in at 35oz, and I have no problem with them either keeping them steady or packing them around. But if I am also packing a rifle then they stay in the truck and I'll take my 10x42's.


----------



## dmaestas

I think i've decided on the Viper 12x50's because they're more practical for me. I'll use them on my tripod when i can but i still want to be able to wear while hiking and it sounds like the 15x's would be too much for that


----------



## Critter

dmaestas said:


> I think i've decided on the Viper 12x50's because they're more practical for me. I'll use them on my tripod when i can but i still want to be able to wear while hiking and it sounds like the 15x's would be too much for that


You need to do what I have done on 90% of the binoculars that I have purchased in the last 20 years. Go down to a local retailer and check them out. Don't just do it in the store but see if you can take them outside into natural light. Then once you have decided on a pair see what you can find on them on line and compare prices. If you can handle 12x a 15x or 16x shouldn't be that much more of a problem. I have never used a tripod with my 16x50's and have never seen a need for one with them.


----------



## Firehawk

Critter said:


> If you have a problem with the 10x42's then odds are you will have a problem with the 8x42's. On the Vortex binoculars there is only a 0.4oz difference between the two of them.
> 
> On higher power binoculars, I have a pair of Pentex 16x50s that weigh in at 35oz, and I have no problem with them either keeping them steady or packing them around. But if I am also packing a rifle then they stay in the truck and I'll take my 10x42's.


I don't have the problem due to weight. It was due to magnification and my tendency to see the slight movements caused by holding them. Same issue with several 10x binos of different weights. So....not a weight issue but rather an image shake issue. Cured with the 8x bino.


----------



## timberbuck

Worst mistake one can make in binoculars is buying a cheap 12x or 15x. Yes I am talking about Vortex Diamondbacks up to the 15x50 Viper price range of binoculars.

I'm not a snob just giving real world advice.

The higher magnification you go in a binocular the more optical problems arise. A $500 10x42 is going to have better optics than a $500 15x50 ect.

For the same price point in a binocular series range the lower magnification binocular is going to be much better.

The 8x42, 10x42, 10x50 and 8x32 are the best overall binoculars all things considered for hunting/general use.

If you need more power its time to bypass the 12x50,15x50 range and go straight to a 15x56 on a tripod, or a spotting scope.

The general purpose hunting binocular (8,10x42 ect.) Spotting scopes and Big eye binoculars (15x56) all have their uses/roles in hunting situations.





Why not a 12x50? -field of view too narrow and hard to hold steady, still need a tripod for the 12x to be any advantage over a 10x42. Heavy.

Why not a 15x50-still need a tripod to make use of the magnification, much less bright in low light than a 15x56,15x58.


----------



## brendo

Personally I would stick with 10x and invest in a good spotting scope. My spotting scope is the single best investment in hunting gear I have purchased, especially if you hunt a lot of open country like you said. I have found probably double the amount of animals through my scope vs the binos. A lot of times its hard to tell if a animal is worth pursuing or even has antlers with my bino's. I will glass for long periods of time through the scope where with bino's I can only glass for short periods before it gets shaky. 12x would be horrible in my opinion. I still think bino's are a must have and are nice during a stalk or if you do a lot of still hunting. but if i had to take on or the other it would be my spotting scope. hope this helps you out!


----------



## brendo

Dmaestas, Im not sure if you have a spotting scope or not but i see you have a manti elk tag I spend a bit of time on the Manti, mainly around Scofield area im not sure if its the same area you hunt but if you wanted to try my spotting scope out sometime we could meet up and take it out!


----------



## Huge29

brendo said:


> A lot of times its hard to tell if a animal is worth pursuing or even has antlers with my bino's.


This is the very reason to have 12x50's and the very reason I did buy them. Binos are by far the most used piece of equipment I have, so I bought the best I could afford, they were about $800 back then for the Cabela's Euros and I absolutely love them. I have absolutely no issue with being shaky and they have a great FOV and more importantly, I can see exactly how many points he has early on. Spotting scope certainly has its place, but I use the binos way more personally. The important thing is that they be quality if they are higher power, otherwise way too hard on the eyes. $800 is really quite affordable for something that a hunter can use for several decades. Before owning these I thought people were crazy for spending so much on glass, but then I got sucked in after trying out my neighbor's set. No going back after that.


----------



## brendo

I agree that bino's and scopes each have there place. I just cant see trying to hold 12x bino's still for long periods of time with out being shaky. plus it is nice to be able to zoom way in when an animal is way out there or even in close. You can cover a lot of ground in great detail and pick out stuff you most likely would not see with 12x binos, such as small parts of the body when an animal is bedded. call me crazy but my last 2 scouting trips the bino's stayed in the truck!
I do agree that spending the extra money on glass is worth it. When I started looking at spotters I was looking in the $300.00 dollar range and I ended up spending $1000.00 dollars on a vortex razor but it was money well spent. Anyways some people like bino's some like spotters. For the type of country there is out here with big wide open spaces with steep and deep canyons or for spot and stalk hunting I think good quality 10x or 8x bino's paired with a a high quality spotter is the way to go.


----------



## DallanC

brendo said:


> When I started looking at spotters I was looking in the $300.00 dollar range and I ended up spending $1000.00 dollars on a vortex razor but it was money well spent. Anyways some people like bino's some like spotters. For the type of country there is out here with big wide open spaces with steep and deep canyons or for spot and stalk hunting I think good quality 10x or 8x bino's paired with a a high quality spotter is the way to go.


LOL, we just went down that road myself: Vortex Razor. We just got back yesterday from a scouting trip for my wifes Mt Goat hunt. I was blown away to be counting tines on deer or elk at +1 mile. I use bino's to rough glass an area and find the spots I need to cover better with the spotting scope.

-DallanC


----------



## brendo

Haha it's a slippery slope for sure. I don't regret one penny of it though. What razor did you get? I stole mine, brand new in box on ksl for 900 for the 16-48x65. They are amazing pieces of equipment!


----------



## Longgun

I elected to go with the Minox 15x56 as my spotter/do all bino. Ya ya ya, sure they're a bit heavy to be packing everywhere and a bit overkill for the close stuff, but for the trade off of not squinting through a spotter and packing addtnl weight of a spotter/bino combo ill take em. Esp for the price i found them for @ cameraland. Under 6bills brand new, w/tipod, cleaning case, eyecups ect.


----------

